# فاطمة ناعوت عن "أضحية العيد



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أكتوبر 2014)

*فاطمة ناعوت عن "أضحية العيد": مذبحة تتكرر بسبب كابوس أحد الصالحين*

*كتب : أحمد عنتر الأربعاء 01-10-2014 23:05* 
* طباعة* 

*Tweet*

*721*
*
*
 

*






 فاطمة ناعوت* 
*انتقدت فاطمة ناعوت، الكاتبة الصحفية، شريعة الذبح في عيد الأضحى، واصفة  ما يفعله المسلمون في عيدهم، بأنه "أهول مذبحة يرتكبها الإنسان كل عام منذ  10 قرون". *

*كتبت "ناعوت"، في تدوينة لها عبر صفحتها الشخصية على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعي "فيس بوك" تحت عنوان "كل مذبحة وأنتم بخير": "بعد برهة تُساق  ملايين الكائنات البريئة لأهول مذبحة يرتكبها الإنسان منذ عشرة قرون ونصف  ويكررها كل عام وهو يبتسم". *

*وأضافت: "مذبحة سنوية تتكرر بسبب كابوس باغت أحد الصالحين بشأن ولده  الصالح، ورغم أن الكابوس مرّ بسلام على الرجل الصالح وولده وآله، إلا أن  كائنات لا حول لها ولا قوة تدفع كل عام أرواحها وتُنحر أعناقها وتُهرق  دماؤها دون جريرة ولا ذنب ثمنًا لهذا الكابوس القدسي، رغم أن اسمها وفصيلها  في شجرة الكائنات لم يُحدد على نحو التخصيص في النص، فعبارة ذبح عظيم لا  تعني بالضرورة خروفًا ولا نعجة ولا جديًا ولا عنزة". *

*وأردفت: "هي شهوة النحر والسلخ والشي ورائحة الضأن بشحمه ودهنه جعلت  الإنسان يُلبس الشهيةَ ثوب القداسة وقدسية النص الذي لم يُقل"، مضيفة:  "اهنأوا بذبائحكم أيها الجسورين الذين لا يزعجكم مرأى الدم، ولا تنتظروني  على مقاصلكم، انعموا بشوائكم وثريدكم وسأكتفي أنا بصحن من سلاطة قيصر بقطع  الخبز المقدد بزيت زيتون وأدس حفنة من المال لمن يود أن يُطعم أطفاله لحم  الضأن الشهي، وكل مذبحة وأنتم طيبون وسكاكينكم مصقولة وحادة". *

*واستطردت ناعوت في ردها على هجوم المنتقدين لتدوينتها، بقولها:  "توضيح أخير: أنا مسلمة لكنني لا أطيق إزهاق أي روح حتى ولو نملة صغيرة  تسعى، وليحاسبني الله على ذلك فهو خالقي وهو بي أدرى".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أكتوبر 2014)

*جدل واسع بسبب تصريحات  فاطمة ناعوت عن عيد الأضحى  الجمعة ٣ اكتوبر ٢٠١٤ - ٠٠: ١٢ ص +02:00 CEST فاطمة ناعوت فاطمة ناعوت	  مظهر شاهين: عيب عليكي تقولي كدة يا أستاذة فاطمة سعيد عبد الحافظ: "أنا ذبحت خروف يافاطمه سامحينى يا طاهرة" كتب – نعيم يوسف نشبت معركة تصريحات حامية على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر وفيسبوك"،  كان بطلاها كل من الكاتبة الصحفية فاطمة ناعوت، والشيخ مظهر شاهين، حول سنة  الذبح في عيد الأضحى، بعد التصريح الذي قالته "ناعوت" بأن عيد الأضحى  "أهول مذبحة عرفتها البشرية منذ عشرة قرون".  عيد الأضحى من وجهة نظر ناعوت وبمناسبة عيد الأضحى قالت "ناعوت"، على حسابها على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي:  "بعد برهة تُساق ملايين الكائنات البريئة لأهول مذبحة يرتكبها الإنسان منذ  عشرة قرون ونيف ويكررها كل عام وهو يبتسم"، وأضافت: "مذبحة سنوية تتكرر  بسبب كابوس باغت أحد الصالحين بشأن ولده الصالح، وبرغم أن الكابوس قد مرّ  بسلام على الرجل الصالح وولده وآله  إلا أن كائنات لا حول لها ولا قوة تدفع كل عام أرواحها وتُنحر أعناقها  وتُهرق دماؤها دون جريرة ولا ذنب ثمنًا لهذا الكابوس القدسي، رغم أن اسمها  وفصيلها في شجرة الكائنات لم يُحدد على نحو التخصيص في النص، فعبارة ذبح  عظيم لا تعني بالضرورة خروفًا ولا نعجة ولا جديًا ولا عنزة".  مظهر شاهين يرد على ناعوت ورد عليها الشيخ مظهر شاهين في برنامجه "الطريق" على شاشة "التحرير"، وقال:  إن عيد الأضحى هو موسم لذبح الخرفان دون ذنب، إن هذا "الكلام عيب يا  أستاذة فاطمة انك تقوليه". موضحا، أن ذبح الخرفان ورد في القرآن، ولا يجب  أن تساوي بين "بوذا" والقرآن الكريم  والمسيح، مشيرا إلى أن الله تقبل ذبيحة أحد أبني أدم الذي ذبح حيوانا، ولم  يتقبل "البقول"، ليس لأن الله "عايز خرفان"، ولكن لأنه أراد أن يظهر أمارة  من لديه لتوضيح ما هو الحق وما هو اخطأ.  ناعوت تهاجم شاهين انتقدت الكاتبة الصحفية فاطمة ناعوت، هجوم الشيخ مظهر شاهين، عليها وقالت:  "مظهر شاهين خلاص خلاني أنكرت نبوة سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام ... مرة  واحدة كده!!". مضيفة، " يموت في الشهرة المجانية والفرقعات البالونية. عيب  عليك يا شيخ!".  شاهين يسخر من ناعوت ولم يصمت شاهين إزاء هذا الأمر بل رد قائلا: إنها "مدروخة وفاقدة توازنها  من ساعة ما سلختها بالعلم والحجة. .الظاهر الصفعة كانت قوية"، و"بدلا من أن  ترد علي كلامي بالمنطق دايرة تلم لي صور قديمة مع الإخوان بهدف التشهير  فاكرة الناس هتصدقها وتنسي تاريخي في محاربة وإسقاط نظام الإخوان في عز  سلطانهم"، مضيفا، "تعلمي تخوضي المعارك بشرف وسيبك من الحركات دي...وقولي  لطبالين الزفة كل سنة وهم طبالين".  سخرية من تصريحات ناعوت ودخل بعض رواد التواصل الاجتماعي على الخط ساخرين من الكاتبة الصحفية، وقال  الناشط السياسي، سعيد عبد الحافظ، "أنا ذبحت خروف يافاطمه ؛سامحينى يا  طاهرة"، وقالت سارة فهمي: "قبل ما تعدموا حبارة شوفو راي فاطمة ناعوت  دي  صعبان عليها اضحية العيد مش هيصعب عليها حبارة !" وأوضح الكاتب الصحفي محمد عبد الرحمن: "واحد يقولي ليه فاطمة ناعوت مقلتش  انها ضد دبح الخرفان الاعياد اللي فاتت..لان كان في شغل سياسة تهري فيه  ولما خلص بتهري في الفتة وفي رمضان الجاي هتقول ان قمر الدين بيعملها حموضة  ولماذا تقطعون أغصان المشمش".   

شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من الأقباط متحدون في الرابط التالي http://www.copts-united.com/Article.php?I=2042&A=171940 *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أكتوبر 2014)

[YOUTUBE]InQIDSWh-pA[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أكتوبر 2014)

*فاطمة ناعوت تعتذر





   نقلا عن الوفد
  اعتذرت الكاتبة الصحفية فاطمة ناعوت عن تصريحاتها التى اعتبرت  فيها أن  ذبح الأضحيات فى عيد الأضحى "أهول مذبحة يرتكبها الإنسان"، قائلة  "أعتذر  عن الكلمات التى تسببت فى جرح مشاعر بعض الناس".
  وأوضحت ناعوت أنها لم تقصد الإساءة لنبى الله إبراهيم أو  للإسلام كما  اتهمها البعض، وإنما قصدت التحدث بأسلوب أدبى لتعبر عن حرمة  الدماء،  معتبرة من اتخذ تصريحاتها على محمل الإساءة للإسلام أنهم "ضعيفو  الإيمان".
  وأضافت ناعوت، خلال صفحتها الشخصية على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعى "فيس  بوك" اليوم الأحد، أن امتناعها عن ممارسة الذبح "الحلال"،  لا يعنى  استنكارها الأضحية أو إنكار شريعتها الربوبية ولكن عدم مقدرة منها  على  اتباع تلك الشريعة.
  واستنكرت ناعوت الاتهامات التى وجهت إليها بالكفر والإلحاد  والتحريض على  قتلها، قائلة: "أود أن أطمئن قرّائى وأحبتى إلى أننى مطمئنةٌ  لإيمانى  بالله وأعرف أنه أدرى بى من نفسي".
  وكانت فاطمة ناعوت قالت - قبل أيام من حلول عيد الأضحى  المبارك: "بعد  برهة تُساق ملايين الكائنات البريئة لأهول مذبحة يرتكبها  الإنسان منذ عشرة  قرون ونصف ويكررها كل عام وهو يبتسم.. مذبحة سنوية تتكرر  بسبب كابوس باغت  أحد الصالحين بشأن ولده الصالح".*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 أكتوبر 2014)

عظم الله اجرها في الخرفان اللي ذٌبحت
عسى ماسوت لهم مجلس عزاء؟
عشان نجي نعزي


----------



## BITAR (8 أكتوبر 2014)

*احد المحامين من الذين غاويين شهره *
*رفع قضيه ضد الكاتبه فاطمه ناعوت لهذا السبب*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 أكتوبر 2014)

BITAR قال:


> *احد المحامين من الذين غاويين شهره *
> *رفع قضيه ضد الكاتبه فاطمه ناعوت لهذا السبب*​



*عنده حق يا بيتر

خليك محايد
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]هى مجرد كاتبة جاهلة لا تعرف الفارق بين ( الكابوس ) و ( الرؤيا )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا تعرف الفارق بين ( النبى ) و ( أحد الصالحين )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جااااااهلة تتحدث فيما تجهل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عملت نفس اللى عملته " برجيت باردو " الممثلة الفرنسية الشهيرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس " برجيت " عندها عذرها " برضه "[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## peace_86 (8 أكتوبر 2014)

*عادي حرية شخصية ..*


----------



## أَمَة (9 أكتوبر 2014)

استنتج من كلام الكاتبة فاطمة أنها نباتية.
هي فعلا أخطأت في مقالها الأول، وحسنا فعلت في اعتذارها، ولكن كان أفضل كثيرا لو أنها لم تكتب أول مرة، لأن الإعتذار بعد خطأ من هذا النوع يشبه التقيؤ بعد تناول طعام متسمم ... كلاهما مؤلم.


----------



## peace_86 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

*أول وصف الكاتبة فاطمة ناعوت بالكابوس .. هي الحالة التي يكون فيها معظم المسلمين من 1400 سنة وهم يذبحون الخرفان امام البيوت وامام الأطفال والناس وكأنهم وجدوا كنزاً ..

هذا الأمر أنا ارفضه جملة وتفصيلاً... طبعاً الكابوس الذي تتكلم عنه فاطمة ناعوت موجود أيضاً في المسيحية في سفر التكوين لما أراد أبونا إبراهيم ذبح إسحاق..
لكن أنا لا أكيل بمكيالين.. ولا أقول مادام هي ماقربتش من ناحية كتابي المقدس فهي كدا تمام.

التصرف الغلط يبقى غلط.. ذبح المسلمين لحيواناتهم بهذه الطريقة البشعة هي أبعد ماتكون عن الإنسانية..
يوجد في بعض البلدان الإسلامية من تحرم الذبح بهذه الطريقة وتجعل لها شروط وأحكام وقوانين.. ياريت لو كل البلاد اللي تشوف نفسها اسلامية ان تمارس هذا القانون.. على الأقل احتراماً للذوق العام*


----------



## peace_86 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

*وطبعاً أنا أيضاً ضد المصطلحات اللي كتبتها فاطمة ناعوت.. أيضاً احتراماً للذوق العام

لكن ردود الأفعال عند الإعلاميين والمزايدة الاسلامية عند البعض جعلتني اقف تلقائياً مع فاطمة ناعوت.*


----------



## soul & life (9 أكتوبر 2014)

قرأت انه فى طفل خليجى لا اتذكر من اين بالظبط ذبح اخته بالسكينة مثلما رأى عائلته يذبحون خروف العيد  لو صادفنى الخبر مرة تانية هنقله
بظن انه الوضع مسىء للمسلمين وللانسانية عموما .. غير مقبول ان يكون عيد 4 ايام  تكون كل الشوارع مملوءة بدماء الاضحيات  ورائحة الشوارع  غير مقبولة وكأن الابتهاج والاحتفال بالعيد يكمن فى رؤية الدماء مسالة فى كل مكان


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 أكتوبر 2014)

فلتبحث فاطمة عن إله آخر تعبده ، ودين آخر توقره !


----------



## peace_86 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> فلتبحث فاطمة عن إله آخر تعبده ، ودين آخر توقره !



*أخي العزيز الذي أحبه بالحق: ياسر الجندي..

الموضوع صدقني ليس معتقدات وليس آلهات..
الموضوع هو تصرف وعادات يجب التخلص منها..

المسيحيون أيضاً يذبحون الأغنام والأبقار والدواجن. 
بل حتى قبل عيد الميلاد تمتلئ بالأسواق بالديك الرومي (التركي) ويتسابق المسيحيون بشراءها لذبحها في ليلة عيد الميلاد.
لكن حتى هذه اللحظة لم أرى بلد مسيحي يتفاخر بذبح الديك الرومي أمام الملأ وأمام الديوك الأخرى ويصورها وكأنها بهجة وفرحة.. ياريت لو تعرف بلد معين يمارس هذه العادة أن تخبرني عن اسمها.

المسألة ليست في الذبح بل بطريقة الذبح.. ما المتعة في أن أذبح خروف أمام العالم وأجعل دماءه تتناثر على الطرقات ثم وأرمي رأسه بطريقة بشعة؟
أنا أتكلم عن الذوق العام.. سيبك من النصوص الدينية.. ما الفائدة حينما أرى الناس تتهلل في ذبح الخرفان التي لا حول ولا قوة؟
صدقني انا لا انتقد الدين في هذه الحالة.. بل انتقد العادات الاجتماعية التي يمارسها المسلمون.
بل حتى نصوصهم الدينية لا تجد دليلاً يشحع هذه العادة..


نعم فاطمة ناعوت أخطأت في وصف الحالة على انها "كابوس" رأها أحد الأنبياء. لكن ردود أفعال الناس جعلتني أقف تلقائياً معها. علماً أن هذا "الكابوس" موجود في كتب المسيحيين قبل المسلمين. 
لكن ردود أفعال المسلمين استفزتني وخاصة من يدعون العلمانية والتعدد الفكري كالإعلاميين.

عموماً الرب يباركك وأتمنى ان تكون قد قضيت عيد سعيد مع الأهل :94:*


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 أكتوبر 2014)

تفاصيل طفل يذبح اخته البالغة 18 شهر كما شوهد فى خروف العيد​ حادثة اليمة تحدث  بالسعودية وتكون عبره لكل أم واب يهتموا بأخد اطفالهم الى مكان ذبح الخراف  والعجول  ففى فرحة العيد اخد الاب اولاده الاثنين الى المدبح لدبح خروف  العيد وعند العودة قام الطفل الصغير الذى يبلغ الخمس سنوات بتقليد ذبح الخروف ولكن على اخته البالغة من العمر 18 شهرا 

وسدد اليها عدة طعنات فى الرقبه والصدر حيث سالت الدماء كما تسيل دماء الخروف ولولا رحمة الله للاصبحت هذة الطفله من بين الاموات 

حيث اسرع الاب باقصى ما لديه من سرعة للانقاذ الطفله من الموت المؤكد لولا رحمة الله سبحانه وتعاله 
ونحن نرصد هذة الجريمة وننشرها لتوعيه الاهالى بعدم مشاهدة الاطفال ذبح  الاضحيه حيث لا فائدة تعم على الطفل من ذلك غير التقليد الاعمى 

صور الطفله التى ذبحت كالخروف


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 أكتوبر 2014)

*انا ضد كلام فاطمه ناعوت 
لانى اؤمن ان ذبيحة ابراهيم كانت ذبيحة حب مقدمه لربنا 
وهو ابو الانبياء مش صالح وبس 
ومش من حقها تنتقد بالشكل ده كل واحد حر *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]( ناعوت ) هى نتاج طبيعى لثورة الجُهّال فى يناير والتى أفرزت لنا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ليبراليين جهلة وأسلاميين أشد جهلاً ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس هناك أى معنى أن نُهلل لفتاة مُدللة لمجرد أنها تهاجم الأسلام *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن ردود الأفعال الطبيعية أن يُثار الناس عند ( إزدراء ) مُعتقداتهم [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]لو أكتفت المُدللة بنقد القاذورات والتلوث وتعطيل المرور لأيدناها جميعاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لكنها بهذا الوصف والمقال تعرضت ( أيضاً ) للرمز الإلهى فى قصة الذبيح *​​ *[FONT=&quot]والذى يُشير الى السيد المسيح ( وفقاً لأجماع الكنيسة والآباء ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل أتى السيد المسيح نتيجة ( كابوس إلهى ) ؟!!!!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]( ناعوت ) هى نتاج طبيعى لثورة الجُهّال فى يناير والتى أفرزت لنا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ليبراليين جهلة وأسلاميين أشد جهلاً ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس هناك أى معنى أن نُهلل لفتاة مُدللة لمجرد أنها تهاجم الأسلام *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن ردود الأفعال الطبيعية أن يُثار الناس عند ( إزدراء ) مُعتقداتهم [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]لو أكتفت المُدللة بنقد القاذورات والتلوث وتعطيل المرور لأيدناها جميعاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> لكنها بهذا الوصف والمقال تعرضت ( أيضاً ) للرمز الإلهى فى قصة الذبيح *​​ *[FONT=&quot]والذى يُشير الى السيد المسيح ( وفقاً لأجماع الكنيسة والآباء ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل أتى السيد المسيح نتيجة ( كابوس إلهى ) ؟!!!!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]



*هو الكبش كمان كان كابوس ؟؟ :close_tem​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أكتوبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو الكبش كمان كان كابوس ؟؟ :close_tem​*


*حسب ناعوتى ...القصة كلها كابوس ... *
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حسب ناعوتى ...القصة كلها كابوس ... *
> :new6::new6::new6:​



*صح فعلا​*:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 أكتوبر 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> تفاصيل طفل يذبح اخته البالغة 18 شهر كما شوهد فى خروف العيد​ حادثة اليمة تحدث  بالسعودية وتكون عبره لكل أم واب يهتموا بأخد اطفالهم الى مكان ذبح الخراف  والعجول  ففى فرحة العيد اخد الاب اولاده الاثنين الى المدبح لدبح خروف  العيد وعند العودة قام الطفل الصغير الذى يبلغ الخمس سنوات بتقليد ذبح الخروف ولكن على اخته البالغة من العمر 18 شهرا
> 
> وسدد اليها عدة طعنات فى الرقبه والصدر حيث سالت الدماء كما تسيل دماء الخروف ولولا رحمة الله للاصبحت هذة الطفله من بين الاموات
> 
> ...



حادثة البنت السعوديه كانت من شهرين
ايش جابها للعيد!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أكتوبر 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> حادثة البنت السعوديه كانت من شهرين
> *ايش جابها للعيد!*


*ما هو عيد بقى ...كل سنة وأنتى طيبة 
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## soul & life (9 أكتوبر 2014)

حادثة اليمة تحدث بالسعودية وتكون عبره لكل أم واب يهتموا بأخد اطفالهم الى مكان ذبح الخراف والعجول ففى فرحة العيد اخد الاب اولاده الاثنين الى المدبح لدبح خروف العيد وعند العودة قام الطفل الصغير الذى يبلغ الخمس سنوات بتقليد ذبح الخروف ولكن على اخته البالغة من العمر 18 شهرا 


اقرى الخبر كويس هتلاقى انه فى العيد وده نازل فى اكتر من موقع


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 أكتوبر 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *وطبعاً أنا أيضاً ضد المصطلحات اللي كتبتها فاطمة ناعوت.. أيضاً احتراماً للذوق العام
> 
> لكن ردود الأفعال عند الإعلاميين والمزايدة الاسلامية عند البعض جعلتني اقف تلقائياً مع فاطمة ناعوت.*



بلا مزيادة فاضيه الخرفان بتدبح كل يوم بالملايين حول العام
مو عشان المسلمين بيذبحوها يوم واحد تقوم الدنيا وما تقعد؟
مين قال المسلمين بيجمعو عيالهم حول الذبح! وبعدين هي
 ما انتقدت الا على
 ذبح مش على طريقته حتى مافي نص ديني يقول على حضور 
العيال للذبح 
ماعرف ظروف ذبح في مصر لكن لو ماعندكم مسالخ تذبحون فيها
مو مشكلة عيد الاضحى! هذه مشكلة حكومتكم مفروض توفر مسالخ نظيفه

اسلوبها سخيف تروح تهاجم ثم تعيط وتقول انا حافظه ثلاث اجزاء القران
 وانا مسلمه يعني نظام اللي راسو بطحه يحسسها ياريت حد يقلها 
انها حافظه ثلاث اجزاء مو انجاز كبير مايدل لا على العلم ولاالتقوى

فرق يا بيس ان حد ينصحك ويقلك احسن ذبحك
وبين كلام كله مليان همز ولمز وسخريه 
اذا قدمت النصيحه للناس باسلوب لين ياخذوها منك
وان ما اخذوها يظل اختلاف باحترام وعشان كده
حتى الليبرالين هاجموها
لان نيتها مو صافيه وعامله مابتاكل لحم مع ان شكلها يقول
ان ماتفطر ولا تتغدى الا باللحم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أكتوبر 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ماعرف ظروف ذبح في مصر لكن لو ماعندكم مسالخ تذبحون فيها
> مو مشكلة عيد الاضحى! هذه مشكلة حكومتكم مفروض توفر مسالخ نظيفه


 *[FONT=&quot]فيه مسالخ طبعا وفيه رقابة من وزارة الصحة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن الناس بالفعل تحب تدبح فوق أسطح العمارات أو أمام المنزل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النظافة مطلوبة قطعاً بعد الذبح ...ناس بتلتزم وناس لأ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى النقد يوجه لغير المُلتزم مع توعيته بيئياً ودينياً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 أكتوبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> حادثة اليمة تحدث بالسعودية وتكون عبره لكل أم واب يهتموا بأخد اطفالهم الى مكان ذبح الخراف والعجول ففى فرحة العيد اخد الاب اولاده الاثنين الى المدبح لدبح خروف العيد وعند العودة قام الطفل الصغير الذى يبلغ الخمس سنوات بتقليد ذبح الخروف ولكن على اخته البالغة من العمر 18 شهرا
> 
> 
> اقرى الخبر كويس هتلاقى انه فى العيد وده نازل فى اكتر من موقع





صدقيني صارت من شهرين
لو حصلت من كام يوم كانت
نزلت في كل المواقع
وحتى ماريا ناقله الخبر من منتدى 
مش من موقع اخباري
انا اعرف انها من شهرين


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> حادثة البنت السعوديه كانت من شهرين
> ايش جابها للعيد!


* منقوله بالرابط من المنتدى بنفس الصيغه ما العيب* 
*ولا داعى لتشتيت الموضوع*​


----------



## peace_86 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

> بلا مزيادة فاضيه الخرفان بتدبح كل يوم بالملايين حول العام


*إلى الأخت هيفاء.. أرجو مبادلة الاحترام.. لأنه في المرة القادمة ستكون الإجراءات من قبل الإدارة*




> مو عشان المسلمين بيذبحوها يوم واحد تقوم الدنيا وما تقعد؟


*
معلش انا اتكلم عن طريقة الذبح.. وأنا مش من النباتيين اللي يرفضون أكل اللحوم.
مشكلتي هي مع طريقة الذبح أمام الأبناء وأمام الخرفان الأخرى.. وأنا أعرف ان دولة الإمارات لها مسالخ خاصة بذبح الحيوانات ولا تكون أمام الملأ..
لذلك قلت: ان بعض الدول الغسلامية تخصص أماكن لذبح الحيوانات.. شوفي ردي مرة ثانية..*



> مين قال المسلمين بيجمعو عيالهم حول الذبح! وبعدين هي ما انتقدت الا على ذبح مش على طريقته حتى مافي نص ديني يقول على حضور العيال للذبح


*
من قال المسلمين بيجمعوا عيالهم حول الذبح؟؟؟؟؟؟
ليه انتي وين عايشة يا هيفاء؟ حتى مسلمي أوروبا يذبحو الأغنام أمام الأبناء وفي الشوارع!
وكمان ركزي في ردي أنا قلت إنه لا يوجد نص ديني يحث على حضور العيال.. لذلك ياريت يتخلصوا من هذه العادة..
اقرأي ردي يا هيفاء.. انتي الوحيدة اللي انا مضطر اكرر كلامي معها أربعة خمسة مرات..*

ماعرف ظروف ذبح في مصر لكن لو ماعندكم مسالخ تذبحون فيها
مو مشكلة عيد الاضحى! هذه مشكلة حكومتكم مفروض توفر مسالخ نظيفه



> اسلوبها سخيف تروح تهاجم ثم تعيط وتقول انا حافظه ثلاث اجزاء القران
> وانا مسلمه يعني نظام اللي راسو بطحه يحسسها ياريت حد يقلها
> انها حافظه ثلاث اجزاء مو انجاز كبير مايدل لا على العلم ولاالتقوى


*أكيد أسلوبها سخيف وهذه اسلوب تقريباً كل الليبراليين المسلمين.
وأنا قايل انها المفروض تتحترم الذوق العام لكن ردود أفعال المسلمين مستفزة!
عادي ياريت لو نتعلم ثقافة الاختلاف.. كل واحد يقول رأيه وهو حر..

ياما شفنا كتابات من مسلمين يستهزءون بالهندوس لأنهم يقدسون البقر. بل وكأنها مسألة عادية أن تستهزأ بالأديان الآخرين.
ياما سمعنا وشفنا جملة: انا اعرف طبيب هندوسي بارع.. لكن كيف يسمح لعقله بأن يقدس بقر.. وههههههه.. الناس تضحك .. 
صح ولا لا؟؟؟*



> فرق يا بيس ان حد ينصحك ويقلك احسن ذبحك
> وبين كلام كله مليان همز ولمز وسخريه
> اذا قدمت النصيحه للناس باسلوب لين ياخذوها منك
> وان ما اخذوها يظل اختلاف باحترام وعشان كده
> ...



*ترى الليبراليين المسلمين مالهم مبدأ يوم ضد ويوم مع..
مساكين مالهم رب ومو عارفين يوقفون ويا مين!!
وأنا ما الومهم لكن ألوم البلاد اللي عايشة فيها والمجتمعات اللي توقف ضد واحد عشان كتب مقال ولا تغريدة. 
ياجماعة خلي الواحد يكتب زي مايبي.. الواحد حر طالما لم ينادي بالعنف أو بالكراهية سواءاً من قريب او من بعيد .*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 أكتوبر 2014)

BITAR قال:


> * منقوله بالرابط من المنتدى بنفس الصيغه ما العيب*
> *ولا داعى لتشتيت الموضوع*​



كل الناس ردت
بس هيفاء اللي ردها تشتيت
 على فكره الرابط المنتدى مايشتغل 
لو حصلت كانت كل مواقع وجرايد
السعوديه كتبت عنها
انا شخصبا قرات الخبر هذا من شهرين
لكن طالما انت مصر
ولايهمك
عشانك نقول حصلت اليوم كمان

اسعدالله مساك


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 أكتوبر 2014)

> بلا مزيادة فاضيه الخرفان بتدبح كل يوم بالملايين حول العام





> إلى الأخت هيفاء.. أرجو مبادلة الاحترام.. لأنه في المرة القادمة ستكون الإجراءات من قبل الإدارة



الكلام هذا موجهه ل فاطمه مو لك
من غير تهديدات محترمه نفسي

باقي ردك
بشوف وش ظروفي ممكن ارد
لو بيتر سمح لنا


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> كل الناس ردت
> بس هيفاء اللي ردها تشتيت
> على فكره الرابط المنتدى مايشتغل
> لو حصلت كانت كل مواقع وجرايد
> ...


 *اسعد الله مساءك*
*الرابط شغااااااااااااال *
*والنقل لا يقصد به سوا توضيح مدى ضرر مشاهده الاطفال لمنظر الدبح*
*تشتيت الموضوع *
*باننى خرجنا عن فاطمه ناعوت *
*ودخلنا*
*الخبر صح ولا غلط*
*قبل العيد ولا بعده*
*واذا كنت مصر فعلا فالموضوع حصل غدا !!!!!!!*
*اليس هذا تشتييت للموضوع*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]تخيل لو دخل أحدهم عُرس ...فراح يصف العروسة بالبغاء والعريس بالدّيوس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هذه حرية رأى ...؟! أم قلة أدب ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو قال العروسة مو حلوة – دميمة ( هذا رأيه ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن الأجهار به جليطة وقلة ذوق وجرح للمشاعر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليس كل ما يُكتب نضعه تحت بنود ( حرية الرأى والتعبير )[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## peace_86 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]تخيل لو دخل أحدهم عُرس ...فراح يصف العروسة بالبغاء والعريس بالدّيوس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هذه حرية رأى ...؟! أم قلة أدب ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو قال العروسة مو حلوة – دميمة ( هذا رأيه ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن الأجهار به جليطة وقلة ذوق وجرح للمشاعر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليس كل ما يُكتب نضعه تحت بنود ( حرية الرأى والتعبير )[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*مثالك بعيد جداً ..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أكتوبر 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *مثالك بعيد جداً ..*


 *[FONT=&quot]أذن فلننتظر حتى تبدأ ناعوتى فى تناول أحد اسرار الكنيسة بالسُخرية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أو تتناول البابا بالنقد كما فعلت مجلة روز اليوسف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولنرى ردة أفعالنا ...هل ستندرج تحت مسمى ( حرية الرأى والتعبير ) ؟ [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## peace_86 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أذن فلننتظر حتى تبدأ ناعوتى فى تناول أحد اسرار الكنيسة بالسُخرية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أو تتناول البابا بالنقد كما فعلت مجلة روز اليوسف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولنرى ردة أفعالنا ...هل ستندرج تحت مسمى ( حرية الرأى والتعبير ) ؟ [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*أنا .. بيس ... أعتبر أن هذا يندرج تحت حرية النقد والتعبير طالما كان النقد يتماشى مع معايير النقد
الإحترام.. الحيادية .. وعدم الإنحياز .. وان تحترم الدولة جميع أشكال النقد وليس تفضيل معتقد على معتقد..

أنا لا أنادي بشتم الأديان.. أنا أتكلم فقط عن "نقد" الدين وعن بعض الأمور الطقسية التي لا تستدعي كل هذا التقديس..

أنا شخصياً عندي انتقادات حول بعض الأمور الكنسية وعندي بعض "التعليقات" وقد كتبت بعض منها لكن أحياناً يتم تحريرها من قبل الإدارة.

فكرة أن يسخر أحد من تناول أسرار الكنيسة يوم الأحد .. هذا غلط..
أولاً كما قلت: يسخر ... ناعوت لم تسخر إنما وصفت الحدث بأنها مذبحة..
ثانياً: أسرار الكنيسة ليس فيها إيذاء وهي متلائمة مع الذوق العام لا يوجد إساءة وليس فيها منظر قبيح كما هو حال ذبح الخرفان أمام الملآ ..

مشكلتك يا أخ عبود أنك تأخذ كل الأمور على بعضها وتخلط الأمور وترى ان كل الاديان وكل المعتقدات وكل الطقوس وكل المفاهيم مرمية في سلة واحدة وترى ان ماينطبق على هذه ينطبق على تلك ..

إفصل يا عوبد .. إفصل!
لا يوجد شيء اسمه: اوكي كما انتقدنا ذبح الحيوانات بكرة سننتقد الأسرار الكنسية بحجة المساواة.. الأمر ليس لعبة وليس يللا مين الأقوى!!

النقد يجب ان يكون بناء ولهدف واضح ولتحسين الأفعال..*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 أكتوبر 2014)

زميلى العزيز بيس 

قرأت تعليقك النبيل ، وأشكرك على ذوقك الرفيع 

متفق معك تماما فى اصطحاب بعض العبادات كثير من سئ بل وقبيح العادات 

فإن كان النقد موجه إلى ذاك فبها ونعمت 

وأما أن يوجه إلى تشريع ونسك فكما قلت ليبحث هؤلاء عن إله آخر !

لم تكن السقطة الأولى لبنت ناعوت ولاأراها ستكون الأخيرة 

والأيام حبلى بعجائب الأمور وقيح الصدور !



​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 أكتوبر 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *أنا .. بيس ... أعتبر أن هذا يندرج تحت حرية النقد والتعبير طالما كان النقد يتماشى مع معايير النقد
> الإحترام.. الحيادية .. وعدم الإنحياز .. وان تحترم الدولة جميع أشكال النقد وليس تفضيل معتقد على معتقد..
> 
> أنا لا أنادي بشتم الأديان.. أنا أتكلم فقط عن "نقد" الدين وعن بعض الأمور الطقسية التي لا تستدعي كل هذا التقديس..
> ...


تفكير منظم ومنضبط ، انت كده بيس فعلا ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 أكتوبر 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *أنا .. بيس ... أعتبر أن هذا يندرج تحت حرية النقد والتعبير طالما كان النقد يتماشى مع معايير النقد
> الإحترام.. الحيادية .. وعدم الإنحياز .. وان تحترم الدولة جميع أشكال النقد وليس تفضيل معتقد على معتقد..
> 
> أنا لا أنادي بشتم الأديان.. أنا أتكلم فقط عن "نقد" الدين وعن بعض الأمور الطقسية التي لا تستدعي كل هذا التقديس..
> ...


*
ناعوت وصفت أحد انبياء الله بالنسبة للمسلمين بأنه صالح 

و وصفت الرؤيا على أنها كابوس و المعروف عندهم أن الرؤيا من الله 

برغم إنها مسلمة 

_________________

هى لم تهاجم شيخ الأزهر حتى نضع المقارنة بين البابا و شيخ الأزهر 

هى تكلمت بجهل 

يعنى مثلا هل ممكن إيرينى تتريق على الرؤيا الل شافها يوحنا الحبيب أو دانيال النبى أو أو : تقول كابوس ؟؟؟ برغم أن رؤياهما بها وحوش مفترسة

لو لاقيت واحد غير مسيحى بيتريق : هيبقى عادى

لكن حد مسيحى : لا مش عادى لأنه المفروض قارئ التفاسير كويس

هكذا ناعوت : تظل تقول إنها مسلمة و فى نفس الوقت بتقول كلام غريب بالنسبة للاسلام

يبدو إنها فرقة جديدة من فرق الاسلام

_________________

هذه الناعوت أيضا هاجمت فكرة الذبح بصفة عامة : ممممممممممممممم

إن كان الله نفسه رفض تقدمة قايين من الزرع و قبل تقدمة هابيل الذى قدم من أبكار غنمه

و فكرة الذبح أنت تعرفها جيدا كفكرة للفداء 



​*


----------



## تيمو (10 أكتوبر 2014)

موضوعها عادي جداً، وطبيعي جداً. ما كان يُقال بالهمس أصبح يُقال بالعلن. الكثيرون غير مقتنعين بطقوس هذا  العيد لما فيه من (وحشية) والوحشية لأن الذبائح تُذبح في الشوارع والدماء تُسال على الطرقات، والأطفال يشاهدون هذه الأفعال أمام أعينهم.

إبراهيم صالح، إبراهيم نبي. شاف رؤية شاف حقيقة، شاف كابوس، ليس هذا الموضوع، لأنها لم تنتقد الإسلام بل ممارسات جميعاً ننتقدها. فلُب الموضوع منطقي جداً وحقيقي جداً، وهو مرفوض حتى الكثير بدأ بانتقاد ممارسات الذبح في الشوارع والدماء والبرك الحمراء التي ملأت الشوارع بيوم ((الذبح)) العظيم. 

تحياتي لقلمها الحر.


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> موضوعها عادي جداً، وطبيعي جداً. ما كان يُقال بالهمس أصبح يُقال بالعلن. الكثيرون غير مقتنعين بطقوس هذا  العيد لما فيه من (وحشية) والوحشية لأن الذبائح تُذبح في الشوارع والدماء تُسال على الطرقات، والأطفال يشاهدون هذه الأفعال أمام أعينهم.
> 
> إبراهيم صالح، إبراهيم نبي. شاف رؤية شاف حقيقة، شاف كابوس، ليس هذا الموضوع، لأنها لم تنتقد الإسلام بل ممارسات جميعاً ننتقدها. فلُب الموضوع منطقي جداً وحقيقي جداً، وهو مرفوض حتى الكثير بدأ بانتقاد ممارسات الذبح في الشوارع والدماء والبرك الحمراء التي ملأت الشوارع بيوم ((الذبح)) العظيم.
> 
> تحياتي لقلمها الحر.



ترا ذي طريقه اللي ينذبح فيها الخرفان كل يوم
في كل مكان
كونك ماتشوف حقيقة ذبح الحيوانات الا في يوم واحد
مايغير من الواقع شي
ناس تذبح
ناس تصعق
وناس تملي كروشها لحم ودهن ثم تجي تقول يااااي الرحمه
للخرفان و
 ودم الخرفان كل يوم تسال في المسالخ
ليش ماتعرفون؟
فرق انك تنتقد اسلوب ذبح ومخلفاته
وبين تقول مظاهر وحشيه
احس انكم ماتاكلون لحوم بالمره

ولو حره وقلمها شجاع ليش اعتذرت؟
هي كثير تصرح وكثير تعتذر
وهذا يفقد قلمها شجاعه او مصداقيه
اذا حضرتها راح تعتذر اول مايشخط عليها
عيال في الفيسبوك من باب اولى ان تحتفظ
بااحترامها


----------



## تيمو (10 أكتوبر 2014)

> ترا ذي طريقه اللي ينذبح فيها الخرفان كل يوم



لا يا هيفا ... كوني واقعية وبعيداً عن حميتك للدفاع عن طقس أنتِ تعرفين أنه يُمارس بطريقة خاطئة. فالخرفان والذبائح والطيور لها أماكنها الخاصة، هذه السنة تحديداً قرأت من انتقادات ومن مواطنين يشكون فيها برك الدماء في حاراتهم، لو تم الذبح في أماكنه المخصصة، لما تكلّم أحد، لكن أن يتم في نص الشارع وأمام البيوت وفي الحارات، فهذا أساساً مرفوض حتى من الناحية الصحيّة.

إعتذارها إن دل على شيء، إنما يدل على أن مجتمعنا لا يقبل الإنتقاد، ويتعامل مع معايير مزدوجة. فإعتذارها وصمة عار على مجتمعنا، وعلى معاييرنا المزدوجة.


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 أكتوبر 2014)

BITAR قال:


> *اسعد الله مساءك*
> *الرابط شغااااااااااااال *
> *والنقل لا يقصد به سوا توضيح مدى ضرر مشاهده الاطفال لمنظر الدبح*
> *تشتيت الموضوع *
> ...




انا يهمني مصداقية منتدى الكنيسه العربيه
ويهمني اعرف قبل او بعد 
وانت 
مفروض تهتم بصحة الاخبار
لكن انا صححت خبر واٌتهمت بالتشتيت

وهذا هو لينك الحقيقي للخبر
يعني مش بشتت يا بيتر


http://sabq.org/itdgde


وماريا مش ذنبها ان صحفي تعبان
كتبه مره اخرى بتاريخ جديد


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> لا يا هيفا ... كوني واقعية وبعيداً عن حميتك للدفاع عن طقس أنتِ تعرفين أنه يُمارس بطريقة خاطئة. فالخرفان والذبائح والطيور لها أماكنها الخاصة، هذه السنة تحديداً قرأت من انتقادات ومن مواطنين يشكون فيها برك الدماء في حاراتهم، لو تم الذبح في أماكنه المخصصة، لما تكلّم أحد، لكن أن يتم في نص الشارع وأمام البيوت وفي الحارات، فهذا أساساً مرفوض حتى من الناحية الصحيّة.
> 
> إعتذارها إن دل على شيء، إنما يدل على أن مجتمعنا لا يقبل الإنتقاد، ويتعامل مع معايير مزدوجة. فإعتذارها وصمة عار على مجتمعنا، وعلى معاييرنا المزدوجة.





هذه مظاهر سوا في اردن او مصر
المفروض تنظمها الحكومه
توفر للناس مسالخ
او ترسل عمال ينظفون
او تفرض عليهم غرامات
تشوف دم سايل مش وحشيه 
تشوف قذاره مش وحشيه 
هذه اسمها مخلفات! لازم تتنظف
انا مش بدافع عن القذاره
وهي ما انتقدت القذاره
هي انتقدت الذبح فقط
كأنها ماتاكل لحم يعني
انت اللي تطوعت وجبت سيرة  المخلفات
 مش بشوف حاجات دي في بلدي
الحكومه موفره مسالخ
واللي يذبح في بيته يجيب عمال ينظفون
واللي يذبح او يرمي في الشوارع عليه غرامه

عشان كذا مستغربه من الهجوم على اليوم هذا


ليش مافي حلول زي كذا


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 أكتوبر 2014)

> ليه انتي وين عايشة يا هيفاء؟ حتى مسلمي أوروبا يذبحو الأغنام أمام الأبناء وفي الشوارع!


بيوت اوربا صغيره
وبيئتهم ماتساعد على الذبح في شوارع
وحدايق بيوتهم صغيره
وعشان كده مشش مسموح الذبح
خارج المسالخ اصلا
مافي داعي للمبالغه!
الا اذا حضرتك تتعرف اسم دوله اللي تسمح
تفضل علمنا


> وأنا ما الومهم لكن ألوم البلاد اللي عايشة فيها والمجتمعات اللي توقف ضد واحد عشان كتب مقال ولا تغريدة.
> ياجماعة خلي الواحد يكتب زي مايبي.. الواحد حر طالما لم ينادي بالعنف أو بالكراهية سواءاً من قريب او من بعيد


على فكره الاختلاف معاها ومهاجمتها زي ماهاجمت
مسموح لللقراء
اما اذا كان الانسسان  خاايف على مشاعره ليش يهاجم
  من الاساس! وخصوصاا لو كان االكاتب
عنيف ويهاجم بطريقتها مفروض قلبه قوي
ومايكون رقيق يبكي كثير


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أكتوبر 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *أنا .. بيس ... أعتبر أن هذا يندرج تحت حرية النقد والتعبير طالما كان النقد يتماشى مع معايير النقد
> الإحترام.. الحيادية .. وعدم الإنحياز .. وان تحترم الدولة جميع أشكال النقد وليس تفضيل معتقد على معتقد..
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]إذن أين الأحترام بوصف ( الوحى ) بالكابوس ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا أزدراء للأديان يا أخ بيس *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأين الحيادية وعدم الأنحياز فى تشجيعك للخطأ لمجرد أنه يسب فى الآخر ؟[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]الدولة لا تفضل معتقد على آخر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تم حبس شيخ لأنه أحرق الأنجيل وسط القاهرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتم منع آخر من الظهور فى التلفزيون المصرى لأنه سخر قائلاً : ( الكتاب المُكدس )[/FONT]*​ *



			أنا لا أنادي بشتم الأديان.. أنا أتكلم فقط عن "نقد" الدين وعن بعض الأمور الطقسية التي لا تستدعي كل هذا التقديس..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**[FONT=&quot]الأمور التى لا تستدعى كل هذا التقديس هو عندك أنت ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عند غيرك يحمل قُدسية ...ورؤيتك الشخصية لا تُلزمه  [/FONT]*​ * 



			ناعوت لم تسخر إنما وصفت الحدث بأنها مذبحة..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**[FONT=&quot]ناعوت سخرت من الوحى عند الآخر ووصفته بالكابوس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا لا أتحدث عن الخرفان ....انا أتحدث عن دفاعك لمجرد أنها شتمت فى الأسلام والمسلمين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذه هى حقيقة موقفك من المقالة كلها ...الباقى مجرد حُجج وصفية لسلوكيات ( العامة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والتى تشوبها أخطاء طبعاً [/FONT]*​ *



			ثانياً: أسرار الكنيسة ليس فيها إيذاء وهي متلائمة مع الذوق العام لا يوجد  إساءة وليس فيها منظر قبيح كما هو حال ذبح الخرفان أمام الملآ ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**[FONT=&quot]أنا لا أتحدث عن الذوق العام ...تحدثت عن تناول عقيدة الآخر بجهل [/FONT]*​ *



			مشكلتك يا أخ عبود أنك تأخذ كل الأمور على بعضها وتخلط الأمور وترى ان كل  الاديان وكل المعتقدات وكل الطقوس وكل المفاهيم مرمية في سلة واحدة وترى ان  ماينطبق على هذه ينطبق على تلك ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* *[FONT=&quot]عبود ليس لديه مشكلة لأنه ليس عنده ( أزدواجية معايير ) ..انا وصفت الكاتبة بالجهل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى كذلك فعلاً ...اما غيرى فلجأ لنصرتها لمجرد فقط أنها تهاجم ( الأسلام ) و ( المسلمين )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بغض النظر ان كانت جاهلة من عدمه ...المهم انها تشتم فى الآخر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عقائد الآخر ليست ألعوبة فى يد الجُهلاء ...وغير مطلوب من الجهلة أن يضعوا آرائهم فى الأديان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أنتقاد سلوكيات العامة مطلوب ومُحبب للرقى بمجتماعاتنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن ....لايجوز أن يصبح ( حرية الرأى والتعبير ) على المُطلق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حُجة كل ملحد أو ليبرالى أو من يختلف مع الآخر فى عقيدته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
والتحيات التى توجه للقلم الحُر ...
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لماذا لا توجه أيضاً لأى سائل فى العقيدة يدخل ها هنا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا يتم أنذاره وطرده وفصله ووصفه بقلة الأدب ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فا ياترى متى تكون ( قلة الأدب ) ... ومتى تكون رأ[FONT=&quot]ي[/FONT]اً حُراً ؟!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أقرأ هذا الموضوع الذى تناول ( البابا ) فقط بالنقد ولتتعرف على الآراء [FONT=&quot]هناك[/FONT]
لتعرف أن المشلكة لم تكن يوماً عندى أنا  [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (10 أكتوبر 2014)

> تشوف دم سايل مش وحشيه
> تشوف قذاره مش وحشيه



هذه وجهة نظرك أنتِ وحدك، أنا أرى قتل الخروف أمر وحشي، هل أنا مخطيء؟ لا ... أرى أن يشارك الأطفال بهذا اليوم ويهللون ويفرحون بقتل الخرفان أمر وحشي، فهل أنا مخطيء؟ لا. 

لستُ من محبي اللحوم، وفعلياً لو ذهبت للمسلخ بالعادة لا آكل من الدجاج المذبوح حي، فهل أنا مخطيء؟ أيضاً لا.

طريقة ذبح الخرفان وحشية، هذه وجهة نظري ووجهة نظر الملايين، فهل الملايين مخطئون؟ لو تمت طريقة الذبح في المسالخ، لربما لم تُقام كل هذه الضجة، لكن مناظر الدم والقتل والخرفان منظر مؤذي وبعيد عن الإنسانية. 

أنتِ نفسك اعتبرتي أن هناك مخالفات، فنحن والكاتبة تتحدث عن هذه المخالفات. فليقدّموا ذبائحهم بعيداً عن الشوارع والحارات والبيوت، وعندها فعلياً لن تسمعي أحد يحتج!


----------



## soul & life (10 أكتوبر 2014)

الدولة لا تفضل معتقد على آخر
تم حبس شيخ لأنه أحرق الأنجيل وسط القاهرة
وتم منع آخر من الظهور فى التلفزيون المصرى لأنه سخر قائلاً : ( الكتاب المُكدس )









اى دولة دى يا استاذ عبود ؟؟؟ معقول حضرتك هنا بتقصد الدولة المصرية!!!


----------



## تيمو (10 أكتوبر 2014)

> وماريا مش ذنبها ان صحفي تعبان
> كتبه مره اخرى بتاريخ جديد



معك حق بخصوص المصداقية، لكن الخبر يتحدث عن مشاهدة طفل لمنظر ذبح وسلخ الذبائح وتأثر الطفل بذلك وقام بذبح أخته. الإختلاف بالتاريخ فقط ! يعني الخبر صحيح وهنا بيت القصيد: تأثّر الأطفال بهذه المناظر. يعني بغض النظر عن تاريخ الحدث، ولكن هذا الخبر يؤكّد أن مشاهدة الأطفال لعمليات الذبح غير صحيحة، وقد تكون نتائجها سلبية على الأطفال. 

بتعرفي، عندما أرى كيف يتعامل أطفالنا مع الحيوانات، لا أستغرب الأمر وهم يرون أن الأمر عادي أن يُذبح الخاروف أمامهم !!
...



> والتحيات التى توجه للقلم الحُر ...
> لماذا لا توجه أيضاً لأى سائل فى العقيدة يدخل ها هنا ؟
> لماذا يتم أنذاره وطرده وفصله ووصفه بقلة الأدب ؟!!
> فا ياترى متى تكون ( قلة الأدب ) ... ومتى تكون رأياً حُراً ؟!!!!!!!!



إنتَ يا أخي مثل الجمل  هل تعرف بماذا يتميّز الجمل؟ بأنه لا يسامح ... يا أخي مشكلتك مع الإشراف وتحديداً مع شخص معيّن، وهذ الشخص معروف بأسلوبه، ويحق لك أن تتفاداه وتتفادى قسمه وأن تقوم باللجوء لأقسام أخرى لكتابة رأيك. 

مع العلم أنه لا يحق لك أنتَ تحديداً الإعتراض لأن معاملة الإدارة لك تفضيلية. 

الموضوع المُشار له لا علاقة بموضوع الكاتبة فاطمة، فهي لم تنتقد أشخاص، ولم تنتقد إسلام ولا عقيدة بل طقوس.


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (11 أكتوبر 2014)

> الإختلاف بالتاريخ فقط ! يعني الخبر صحيح وهنا بيت القصيد: تأثّر الأطفال بهذه المناظر. يعني بغض النظر عن تاريخ الحدث، ولكن هذا الخبر يؤكّد أن مشاهدة الأطفال لعمليات الذبح غير صحيحة، وقد تكون نتائجها سلبية على الأطفال.



هو انا قلت ان مشاهدة  اطفال الذبح حاجه كويسه؟
احنا ضد ان العيال يشوفون باي حال
لان طفل لو اعطيته سكين او دواء راح يأذي نفسه
او غيره
احنا بنوعي الناس ماتاخذ عيالهم للمسلخ
انت لو قريت ردود على موقع السبق
راح تشوف ان كل الناس بتلوم والد البنت
اللي صاير
ان فاطمه قالت حرم ذبح خرفان في العيد
وجاء خبر البنت السعوديه على اساس
استخدامه تاكيد على وحشية العي
نفي الخبر بيوضح ان طفل ممكن يقلد
سواء في يوم عيد او غيره




> > هذه وجهة نظرك أنتِ وحدك، أنا أرى قتل الخروف أمر وحشي،
> > هل أنا مخطيء؟ لا ... أرى أن يشارك الأطفال بهذا اليوم ويهللون ويفرحون
> > بقتل الخرفان أمر وحشي، فهل أنا مخطيء؟ لا.
> > /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> *اى دولة دى يا استاذ عبود ؟؟؟ معقول حضرتك هنا بتقصد الدولة المصرية!!*!


*أيوة أقصد الدولة المصرية ....راجع قسم الأخبار 
أبو أسلام ( صحفى وشيخ مصرى ) تم الحكم عليه بالحبس 6 سنوات
بتهمة أزدراء الدين المسيحى ( حرق الأنجيل والتفوه بسباب )

*​


----------



## peace_86 (11 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيوة أقصد الدولة المصرية ....راجع قسم الأخبار
> أبو أسلام ( صحفى وشيخ مصرى ) تم الحكم عليه بالحبس 6 سنوات
> بتهمة أزدراء الدين المسيحى ( حرق الأنجيل والتفوه بسباب )
> 
> *​



*ليس حباً في المسيحيين يا عزيزي..
المسيحيين تم اضطهادهم ومضايقتهم طيلة قرون..
وحتى الكتب الإسلامية المعترفة بها ازدراء للدين المسيحي، والأزهر نفسه فيه فتاوي تشيب شعر الكتكوت..

وقد سجنوه ليس حباً بالمسيحيين بل مجرد لتهدئة القلائل..
بمعى آخر: لو كان نسبة المسيحيين أقل من ذلك وكانوا مهمشين لم تم الحكم عليه بالسجن.
بمثال توضيحي آخر: لو ان الشيخ شتم البهائية لما حصل ماحصل..

الفكرة هي: خلينا نحكم الشيخ بالسجن بس حتى نسكت الأقباط ...

خليك واقعي شوي...*


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2014)

*انا ارهقت من متابعه الخبر *
*واكيد لازلت متابع *​


----------



## soul & life (11 أكتوبر 2014)

اول مرة اشوف تقديرك للامور يا استاذ عبود فيه انحياز لطرف وحكمك غير واقعى

وبالنسبة لتهجير الاقباط من  محل سكنهم بسبب مضايقات لهم من المسلمين  المتشددين 
و المدرسة اللى اتوجه لها تهمة ازدراء الاديان  والبنات اللى بتتخطف ومبنعرفش عنهم حاجة
ولو رجعوا بيقولوا نسكت لحفظ امن وسلامة الوطن 

ابو اسلام لو مكنش اتحكم عليه بالحكم الهزيل ده كانت هتبقا كارثة قومية بمعنى كلمة كارثة لانه سب فى المسحيين واهان الكتاب المقدس على الملأ  وده شافه العالم كله عبر القنوات
والبرامج  وبعتقد لسه فى البلد ناس حكيمة مش عاوزة البلد تولع والعالم ينقلب عليهم بحجة اضطهاد المسحيين فى وطنهم واهانة كتابهم المقدس


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *ليس حباً في المسيحيين يا عزيزي..
> خليك واقعي شوي...*


*القانون ما فيهوش حب ...فيه أحكام 
أنا واقعى جدا
وأمامى حكم** نهائى** لمحكمة الأستئناف المصرية 
وهو عنوان الحقيقة ... وليس عنواناً للآراء العاطفية 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> اول مرة اشوف تقديرك للامور يا استاذ عبود فيه انحياز لطرف وحكمك غير واقعى


 *[FONT=&quot]أين الأنحياز هنا ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كل ما فعلته أننى وصفت الكاتبة ( بالجهل ) ولم أصفها بأزدراء الدين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ورددت على الأخ مى تو ...لما قال فين دة ؟ ...!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مال الموضوع ومال تهجير الأقباط  والبنات اللى بتتخطف ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومعلش حكم أبو أسلام مش حكم هزيل ولا حاجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أخد أقصى عقوووبة فى القانون المصرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المدرسة اللى بتقولى عليها أخدت حكم بالغرامة مش حبس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (11 أكتوبر 2014)

لا حكمك على فاطمة ناعوت بالجهل  ده رايك الشخصى وانا معترضتش عليه لانها وجهات نظر 
ممكن تكون من وجهة نظرى مش كده  هى بتعبر عن ارائها بصراحة ووضوح دون مجاملة او خوف  من هجوم المسلمين عليها !!!

انا هنا بتكلم عن الدولة اللى حضرتك وصفتها وبتحاول تقنعنا بانها مبتفرقش و ذاكر واقعة وحيدة اتحكم على شخص ب كام سنة سجن مقابل اهانته للمسحيين فى قنواته الفضائية لمدة شهور واخيرا حرق الكتاب المقدس امام الكل  وهو على ثقة بانه هيطلع منها زى الشعرة من العجينة

اللى ذكرته انا امثلة بتؤكد ان الدولة اللى حضرتك بتتحدث عنها بعيدة كل البعد عن مصرنا
التى نحيا بها


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2014)

*متاااااااااااااااااااااابع *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> انا هنا بتكلم عن الدولة اللى حضرتك وصفتها *وبتحاول تقنعنا* بانها مبتفرقش


*أنا مش باحاول أقنعك بحاجة ....أنا أمامى حكم محكمة نهائى بالحبس
أعمل فيه أية ؟؟؟؟
يا ترى أنكره ؟؟؟؟
الموضوع هنا بيتحدث عن كاتبة مُتهمة بأزدراء الدين
وتم ربط هذا الموضوع بحكم صادر ضد أحدهم
ولولا أستفسار أحد الأعضاء ... ما ذكرته أو ربطته  
أنا لا أتحدث عن أضطهادات أو تهجيرات أو خطف بنات
الموضوع بعيد تمامااااااااااااا عن هذا 
 


*​


----------



## soul & life (11 أكتوبر 2014)

يمكن يكون فعلا كل ده بعيد تماما عن موضوعنا لكن  لهم علاقة وثيقة بصفات دولة فيها مواطنين   مضطهدين وحقهم ضايع  وخصوصا لما حضرتك ذكرت ..

الدولة لا تفضل معتقد على آخر
تم حبس شيخ لأنه أحرق الأنجيل وسط القاهرة
وتم منع آخر من الظهور فى التلفزيون المصرى لأنه سخر قائلاً : ( الكتاب المُكدس )

اكيد طبعا مش هننكر الحكم  بالحبس على ابو اسلام لكن لو تتذكر معايا انه كتير من الشيوخ الذين ظهروا على الفضائيات  وقت الهوجة غلطوا واهانوا المسحيين بشكل مباشر او بلتلميح 
وكتير من القصص والجرائم معروفة للجميع و فى جميع محافظات الجمهورية بتؤكد اضطهاد 
المسحيين وسلب حقوقهم  فليس من المعقول  اقول ان الدولة لا تفضل معتقد على اخر
لمجرد انها قامت لها قومة وحكمت على رجل غير سوى ارتكب الكثير من الجرائم فى حق المسلمين قبل المسحيين واذا فلت من العقوبة كانت هتكون سبب قوى لهجوم دول العالم على مصر بسبب تخاذلها فى اتخاذ موقف من رجل اهان مقدسات المسحيين  
يعنى ممكن نقول كده اشمعنا ابو اسلام فقط اللى اتحكم عليه بسبب اهانته للمسحيين
ده لسوء حظه لان غلطه كان على العلن وكان فى توقيت قاتل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> اكيد طبعا مش هننكر الحكم  بالحبس على ابو اسلام لكن لو تتذكر معايا *انه كتير من الشيوخ الذين ظهروا على الفضائيات  وقت الهوجة غلطوا واهانوا المسحيين بشكل مباشر او بلتلميح *
> وكتير من القصص* والجرائم معروفة* للجميع و فى جميع محافظات الجمهورية بتؤكد اضطهاد



*[FONT=&quot]محتاج أوضح لك حاجة مهمة جداً ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]قانوناً لا يمكن أتهام أى مواطن بأزدراء الدين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الا بناءاً على (( بلاااااغ )) بيتقدم للنائب العام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومعاه أدلة ويتحقق فيه وبعدين يتحول او مايتحولش للمحاكمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما ينفعش الدولة ولا النيابة ولا القضاء يقعد يتفرج ع التلفزيون ويقول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]آآآه ...دى بيزدرى هاتوه ...دة بيشتم أبعتوا له ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا كدة أصبحت الدولة هى الخصم والحكم فى ذات الوقت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فهمتينى كدة ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مالهاش علاقة بدول العالم ولا بأضطهادات ولا بسوء حظ أبو أسلام [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يمكن يكون فعلا كل ده بعيد تماما عن موضوعنا لكن لهم علاقة وثيقة بصفات دولة فيها مواطنين مضطهدين وحقهم ضايع وخصوصا لما حضرتك ذكرت ..
> 
> الدولة لا تفضل معتقد على آخر
> تم حبس شيخ لأنه أحرق الأنجيل وسط القاهرة
> ...


* تشتيت بتشتيت اشمعنى يعنى انا*
*نشتت المره دى والمره الجايه لا ممكن ابدا*
*الوفد : اندبندنت : الحكم على ابو اسلام حاله نادرة *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2014)

BITAR قال:


> * تشتيت بتشتيت اشمعنى يعنى انا*
> *نشتت المره دى والمره الجايه لا ممكن ابدا*
> *الوفد : اندبندنت : الحكم على ابو اسلام حاله نادرة *​


 *[FONT=&quot]هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أول مرة أشوف مشرف بيشتت ... لآ وأية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيعترف كمان 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]بصى يا باشا ....ومعلش شتت دى كمان *​​ *[FONT=&quot]واحد بلطجى ضرب أتنين ...واحد منهم أشتكى والتانى لأ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى أشتكى حبسوا له البلطجى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التانى جاى يقول أشمعنى ولأءة ... دة ظلم ... !!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب وهو أنت أشتكيته اصلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بصى يا باشا ....ومعلش شتت دى كمان *​​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]واحد بلطجى ضرب أتنين ...واحد منهم أشتكى والتانى لأ[/FONT]*​
> 
> ...


*هو البلطجى لو ضرب واحد يتحاكم بحكم ؟*
*غير *
*لو ضرب اتنين او اكثر !!!!!!*
*يلا*
*ادينا بنشتت ورانا ايه*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2014)

*ملحوظه : *
*الكاتبه فاطمه ناعوت اخبارها ايه*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]لا ما قصدش ...القصد انه محدش هيعبرك طالما ما أشتكتش*​​ *[FONT=&quot]سايب واحد بيشتم فيك وتقول محدش جاب لى حقى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب ما تشتكى علشان نجيب لك حقك [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2014)

BITAR قال:


> *ملحوظه : *
> *الكاتبه فاطمه ناعوت اخبارها ايه*​


*واحد من هواة الشهرة قدم فيها بلاغ ....هنشوف*​


----------



## soul & life (11 أكتوبر 2014)

استاذ عبود مسمعتش عن محاضر بتتعمل من قبل اهالى متضررين سواء بتهجير او نزاعات بسبب الجيرة من قبل جيران مسلمين او اختفاء فتيات قصر والمحاضر دى بتتحفظ او بتختفى تماما وتهمل


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *واحد من هواة الشهرة قدم فيها بلاغ ....هنشوف*​


* لا حلوه *
*شكرا على سرعه البديهه *
*انا اقصد نرجع للموضوع الاصلى بخصوص *
*ما تناولته فاطمه ناعوت من حديثها عن اضحيه العيد*
*ربما نكون نسينا الموضوع*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> استاذ عبود مسمعتش عن محاضر بتتعمل من قبل اهالى متضررين سواء بتهجير او نزاعات بسبب الجيرة من قبل جيران مسلمين او اختفاء فتيات قصر والمحاضر دى بتتحفظ او بتختفى تماما وتهمل


 *[FONT=&quot]مبدئياً كدة *​*[FONT=&quot]... مش معنى ان فيه محضر يبقى لآزم تحقيق وحبس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياماااا فيه محاضر كيدية ورمى بلاوى ع الناس ( بغض النظر عن الدين )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المحضر لما بيتعمل بياخد رقم أسمه رقم أحوال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن حق الطرفين الحصول على صورة رسمية من هذا المحضر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو اتلعب فيه أو ( أختفى ) فيه نيابة وفيه تفتيش قضائى وفيه بلاغ للنائب العام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبرضه مالهاش دعوة بالدين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أختفاء الفتيات القصر ( مسلمة او مسيحية ) له أجراءات بتتبع وتحريات مباحث[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومعظمهن بيتضح أنهم كانوا هربانين من أهاليهم ...برضه سواء كانت مسلمة أو مسيحية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو مافيش شباب بيضحك على البنات بأسم الجواز وألا أية ؟؟؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مافيش بنات بتطفش من بيوت أهاليها بسبب المعاملة ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى البنات المسيحيات بس اللى بتختفى ؟؟؟ ...لأ طبعا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2014)

BITAR قال:


> * لا حلوه *
> *شكرا على سرعه البديهه *
> *انا اقصد نرجع للموضوع الاصلى بخصوص *
> *ما تناولته فاطمه ناعوت من حديثها عن اضحيه العيد*
> *ربما نكون نسينا الموضوع*​


:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01​


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2014)

*تشتييييييييييييت يا بوى*
*اوجفوا التشتييت عايز اجفل الكمبيوتر *
*وانا غير متشتت*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]الله يجازيكى يا " فاطنة " ....سيبنا العيد وسيبنا الخروف*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومسكنا فى الخروف التانى ...*​

:smile01​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2014)

BITAR قال:


> *تشتييييييييييييت يا بوى*
> *اوجفوا التشتييت عايز اجفل الكمبيوتر *
> *وانا غير متشتت*​


*ما تقول لـ " سول " هى و" لآيف " ...يربطوا على كدة *
:cry2:​


----------



## soul & life (11 أكتوبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههه خلاص يا استاذ بيتر اوعدك ده اخر تشيت

مبنسمعش عن فتيات مسلمات اختفوا اغلبهم مسيحيات ولا سمعنا عن بيوت مسلمين اتحرقت بسبب خلافات الجيرة ولا سمعنا عن مدرس اتحكم عليه بغرامة بسبب انه متعصب وبيعامل الولاد المسيحين معاملة قاسية مع العلم ما اكثرهم !!!

مسمعناش عن وظائف مرموقة ممنوع المسحيين انهم يلتحقوا بها
 مسمعناش ومسمعناش  ..
استاذ عبود حضرتك يا اما ناسى او بتتناسى كل ده 

ومش هشتت تانى خالص ابداااا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2014)

*بيتشررر ....أرد ؟؟؟؟*
:smile01

​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 أكتوبر 2014)

يا فاطمه انتي غلطانه...كابوس احد الصالحين ايه بس...عموما انتي مش عارفه الحدوته كلها...ربنا معاكي و يفهمك قصده

بس للاسف الشعب المصري همجي و بيدبح في الشارع و يسيب المخلفات والريحه بتبقي نتنه اوي بكره اخرج في العيد بسببها....اتمني ان يوجد حل للموضوع من قبل الدوله لتنظيم الذبح

و يرجي فعلا عدم مشاهده الاطفال له لانه بدعه فعلا و لو اني كنت بشوف الدبح و انا صغيره و بصحي مخصوص عشان اشوفه هههههههههههههههههههههه قلبي جامد اوي بجد

محصليش حاجه وروني الدبح و انا صغيره و كنت بفرح معرفش ليه هاهاهاها حتي اهلي كانوا مستغربين اوي!

علي رأي عمرو دياب شوفت الايام...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> مسمعناش عن *وظائف مرموقة* ممنوع المسلمين انهم يلتحقوا بها
> مسمعناش ومسمعناش  ..
> استاذ عبود حضرتك يا اما ناسى او بتتناسى كل ده


*[FONT=&quot]لا ناسى ولا باتناسى ...أوكيه ....يا نا يا كى بوردى يا نا اللى بياكلنى دة  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]آخر رد أو تشتيت والله ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شوفى يا " سول " من ضمن أسماء عدد ( 7 ) رؤساء محاكم أستئاف ...فيه دول [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](1) المستشار / نبيل صليب عوض الله عريان رئيسا لمحكمة استئناف القاهرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](2) المستشار / مجدي منير دميان رزق الله، رئيسا لمحكمة استئناف الإسماعيلية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]طبعا يا " لآيف " دة غير أسماء وزراء كثيرين جداً ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وغير لواءات شرطة وجيش مسيحيين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى الحقيقة من غير أنحياز أو سماع أقاويل بدون تدقيق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أنتهى ردى فى هذا التوبيك ....برجاء عدم أستدراجى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنى شاذج وبيتم أستفزازى كتير أأأوى 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## peace_86 (12 أكتوبر 2014)

استاذ عوبد عايش بسويسرا أو في كوالالمبور.. وحدة من الثنتين


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 أكتوبر 2014)

*فاطمة ناعوت تكشف سبب تدوينة «أضحية العيد»


نقلا عن فيتو



     قالت الكاتبة فاطمة ناعوت، إن ممارسات تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية «داعش»  في العراق وسوريا، دفعتها إلى الحديث عن ذبح الأضاحي في العيد، هذا العام  دون غيره من الأعوام السابقة، مشيرة إلى أنها لم تنتقد «شريعة الذبح» بل  انتقدت الأجواء التي تتم فيها فقط.

وأشارت «ناعوت»، في حوارها مع الإعلامي يوسف الحسيني، مقدم برنامج  «السادة  المحترمون» على قناة «أون تي في»، مساء اليوم، إلى أنها تلقت  «شتائم  بذيئة» على هاتفها المحمول، لافتة إلى أنها لم تقصد إهانة الدين  الإسلامي.

وأوضحت: «الله وصف رؤيا سيدنا إبراهيم بالبلاء العظيم في القرآن الكريم، وأنا وصفته بالكابوس، وده أخف من اللي ربنا وصفه بيه».

وانتقدت فاطمة ناعوت، في وقت سابق، شريعة الذبح في عيد الأضحى، واصفة ما  يفعله المسلمون في عيدهم، بأنه «أهول مذبحة يرتكبها الإنسان كل عام منذ 10  قرون».*


----------

